# New pedals from Launch Components.



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

MTBR community,

Allow us to introduce ourselves; we are Launch Components, a new bike company run by a couple of engineers, specializing in ultra-high end components.

We have just opened our first component up for pre-orders: The Launchpad Pedal.

We began designing this set of pedals 2 years ago, when we got fed up of breaking everything we tried. With combined backgrounds in motorsport engineering, design and materials we believed we could create something better than anything available on the market.

At just 10mm thick, the pedals come in at under 300g/pair. CNC crafted from billet magnesium alloy, featuring 36 sacrificial sheer pins, 8 double sealed precision German cartridge bearings and geometry that will concentrate your weight on the pin areas giving superior grip in the wet and the dry.

Being designed and developed in Scotland the pedals have undergone a hard testing cycle in some pretty harsh conditions. To cope with this environment the Launchpads are sealed (in addition to the bearing seals) at all points of entry from the elements, allowing them to run for longer without maintenance.

Rock deflection was a big consideration in the design; the body features a highly parallelogramed profile, with 30 degree angles on any face that is likely to come in contact with objects. This helps to preserve your forward momentum, even when contacting ground features. Additional strategically placed chamfers on outer edges aid in enhancement of this quality.

We are also developing a stem; it is still currently in the testing phase but should be ready soon so watch out for updates on our website; our Magnesium edition should weigh in at around 100g.

We would be happy to answer any questions you may have.










For more information please check out our website at Launch Components


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

Interesting.... price is very pricey... close to $250 US for a pedal? Ouch. That seems to put these at the absolute top end of platform pedals in terms of cost.


----------



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah, unfortunately we're hit with high taxes in the UK. 

We have just started though, so we'll be trying to figure a way to get them to you guys more reasonably if there is enough of a demand. They are currently made in very small volumes out of enormous blocks of material (we machine a 1.5Kg block of magnesium into 2x69g bodies.) It's the only way we are able to fit such a large oversized bearing up beside the crank. Check out the website for more info.

Thanks,


----------



## Thor Lord of Thunder (Jun 6, 2010)

On a sort of related note....are hexagonal pins a Straitline proprietary thing? Don't see them on any other pedals (could be wrong there, just haven't seen any), and after trying numerous other designs it just seems regardless of the pedal design nothing else comes close in terms of grip. Just curious....

Sweet looking pedals, though! Hope things take off for you guys.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

the one issue appears to be the bulge at the end of the axle by the crank. that is valuable real estate. how does the length compare to a standard pedal?


----------



## aoneal (Mar 27, 2006)

Looks nice, but seriously, more pins please!


----------



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

I believe the hex on the Straightline pins are just for removal.

The pins that come with our pedals are not the pins shown in this photo. The photo shows standard M4 cap screws, we wanted to make it compatible with standard fasteners, as there is nothing worse that forgetting spares if you're away racing or on holiday. this way if you break one of the pins you can grab a few spares from any hardware shop or LBS. It also allows you to play with longer custom pins to adjust the grip. 

The real pins we will supply you can see on our website. Of course you'll get a few free spares too. 

They all screw in from behind and are countersunk into the body, so if you catch one on a rock and snap it the head is protected and the remaining pin easily removes, so no more drilling and re-tapping. The pins also have a sheer point at the base so if they do break they will break cleanly and not rip the threads/damage the body. 

The bodies have a large concave platform 100x120mm and 8-10mm thick, 

We utilise 9 pins pre side. this gives you the optimum grip. We have done our maths. Have a look at the saints... If every pin locates properly more pins can give you more grip, but 9/10 times with 10 or more pins you are standing on the pins instead of the pins finding a place to sink into your shoe. We found 9 to be the sweet spot for location and grip. We tested from 7 to 16 pins/side to come up with this figure.

The pins are also knurled on there outer surface increasing grip.

The geometry also does wonders for grip. The second iteration of these looked very like a standard pedal, we cut away the front support to see what it felt like underfoot. We were surprised to notice that you couldn't feel the difference on your sole, it still felt like a large solid platform But we were even more surprised when we found that the grip almost doubled. This is due to there being so little flat area to support your weight, concentrating all of it on pin area. This also means that in the wet with muddy shoes you don't loose anywhere near as much grip as you would with another big set of flats.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks flexy



Jk. Very cool, and I bet there is plenty of grip, thin pedals seem to just stick better even with fewer pins. Unfortunately too pricey for my wallet.

Make a cheaper aluminum version with steel axle for those of us who ride rocky, pedal eating tracks!


----------



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

Flexy it is not,

Here's a (low quality) pic from our stand at the world cup race in Fort William










That chain and anvil is dangling from the pedal. It's roughly 60-70 Kg, It'll take 8 of them before it even starts to think about going anywhere.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

Your site says sub 300g weight with steel axle but shows the axles as Titanium on the "Axles" page. 

What is the pedal weight with Ti axles and which axles do you get with the pedals and what do the Ti axles cost?


----------



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

The axles we are supplying are HSLA steel axles. The have a tool grade coating of either titanium nitride or titanium carbo-nitride.

We are set-up and ready to do titanium axle's but they are expensive. We need to see if there would be any demand before we commit to manufacturing a quantity of them. They would save a little under 60g/set. bringing a full set of pedals down to under 250g. We will release these as upgrades later or as an option when you purchase a set if we find there is demand.


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

My mistake.

Well, with Ti you would have the lightest platform pedal on the market. That's gotta be worth something. I've had good luck over the years with Ti spindles. So far no failures. 

Maybe the BMX kids would bite too if they were really light?? I don't have a clue what they like for pedals, but they like light.


----------



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

saturnine said:


> the one issue appears to be the bulge at the end of the axle by the crank. that is valuable real estate.


That bulge buts right up against the crank, it takes the space of where the pedal spanner would normally go and does lot allow your foot to rub on the crank arm. It also happily (and accidentally as it was not thought about in the design) gives your foot a great reference point to find your sweet spot on the pedal. This really helps you can locate quicker and can get you back on the power before you hit the next berm. After a few rides this becomes really automatic, almost like clipping in with SPDs


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

I think your pedals have some great design features... get them to the sub $200 price range and you will attract some attention for sure.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

How about getting a group buying going to lower cost for you guys and make a bulk sale ? Then everyone is happy


----------



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

At the moment the pre-order price is about as low as we can go. Maybe in 6 months we could do something like that but we're just starting up right now.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

Not being a racer, I'd put that on my AM bike in a heartbeat if it weren't $500/pr


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Just so I'm clear is this 152.99 (~$250.00) per pedal or pair? A pair does not seem too bad to me, a pedal I'll leave to the pros, too rich for my wallet. Man they do sound sexy though...


----------



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

SummitAP said:


> Not being a racer, I'd put that on my AM bike in a heartbeat if it weren't $500/pr


You're in luck, it's £152.99/set until Sunday (and you get a free t-shirt). I don't know of anyone that sells single pedals.

I think you may have read that if you bust one pedal we're happy to sell a replacement, you don't need a whole new set.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Good to know...I'll see how the budget looks tomorrow (aka pay day).


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

For the U.S. guys at today's currency exchange rate it is $236.00 a pair. Not too bad for what you get!


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

I like how you describe the compatible pins as "No dick moves."

So... it says "free axle upgrade" for preorder what does that mean?


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

If you use the drop down menu on the order page you will see there is no up charge for the black TiCN coating.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

Whats the difference between the coatings?



FX4 said:


> For the U.S. guys at today's currency exchange rate it is $236.00 a pair. Not too bad for what you get!


Including shipping?


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have not completely checked out but it looks like shipping is included. Although to be safe I will let Launch Components respond. 

Using PayPal I went all the way through checkout except clicking the final payment button. Shipping appears to be included. No Bill Me Later though so I'll have to wait until tomorrow and make sure my slush fund is good. BTW: PayPal's exchange rate puts these at 242.16. Bastards are making money on the currency exchange. You would think the fee they charge vendors is enough.

I don't know the difference between coatings. One is black and one is gold colored? The gold happens to match my Fuel EX7 well so I'll go with the standard coating unless there is a good reason to upgrade.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

are they only available in black?


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

That would be affirmative. No other color options when ordering.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

If I order, how long until they are produced and arrive here in the US?


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

There website says six weeks is the estimated lead time for this initial run. So most likely you will see them the first week of September. It's on their website.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Those are pretty sexy and light. How do they hold up to rocks and what not given the minimal amount of material, magnesium, and low profile? Would be sad to lose that much money if clipping them hard once or twice does significant damage.

Good luck though. Hope they take off.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

If you read their discussion on the pedal design they designed them specifically for long life and rock hits.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

FX4 said:


> If you read their discussion on the pedal design they designed them specifically for long life and rock hits.


Clearly I do not read. Curious to hear feedback after independent testers check em out.


----------



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

saturnine said:


> are they only available in black?


Yes, we have tried a few options for coatings including some coloured powder coats but black is the only one we have been happy with the durability and finish of.

The difference in the black and gold axle is that the black is a coating of Titanium Carbo-Nitride and the gold is Titanium Nitride. Both are tool grade coatings for milling cutters. The Ti-CN has a slightly higher hardness and lower coefficient of friction. Personally I would choose by colour as the mechanical values are pretty close. The Ti-CN coating is a little more expensive to produce, but unique within the biking industry (following pre-orders, this will be offered as an upgrade).

US postage is something we had not yet considered. We had not expected to sell any of these in the USA yet as we did not think word of our product would have reached so far so quickly.

We will absorb the cost of post while the pre-orders are available as we are excited to sell abroad. By using fairly quick post we can get you the parts in about 3-5 days, so at the most they will arrive a few days after our customers in the UK get them.

Pre-orders close on Sunday 15th at midnight GMT so adjust for that if you're putting in a late order.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

genemk said:


> Clearly I do not read. Curious to hear feedback after independent testers check em out.


I hear ya man. I will post my report when I have them and have ridden them. Clearly I did not win any popularity contests with my Point One Racing review so you can count on me to be honest with my opinion.


----------



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

Just a reminder that this is the last day of pre-orders. Here's a pic with the black axle:










There are more on our Facebook page and a peek at the stem.

Launch Components


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Launch Components said:


> Just a reminder that this is the last day of pre-orders. Here's a pic with the black axle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that the right or left pedal?

ps - not trying to be a ****** but you should consider throwing a little ad money at MTBR.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

wow, over priced man


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

Going with Crampon d/t price but mostly lead time.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

any chance of leaving some raw?


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Launch Components said:


> Just a reminder that this is the last day of pre-orders. Here's a pic with the black axle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RTM said:


> is that the right or left pedal?
> 
> ps - not trying to be a ****** but you should consider throwing a little ad money at MTBR.


I would like an answer to this as well as either the logo is upside down or the beveled leading edge of the pedal is facing backwards 

Sending a couple bucks MTBR's way isn't a bad idea either.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

akacoke said:


> wow, over priced man


It's completely in line with other pedals of this caliber.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Being you are selling outside the UK, should the "Not in the UK" price not reflect the absence of VAT?

...so that being said the price should drop 20% (or is it still 17.5? - cant remember) for us peoples outside the UK.

...or am I huffing too much fork fluid????

michael


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Mine are on order.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Jon Richard said:


> I would like an answer to this as well as either the logo is upside down or the beveled leading edge of the pedal is facing backwards
> 
> Sending a couple bucks MTBR's way isn't a bad idea either.


This would be the right pedal shown in the image you cite so the bevel is on the correct side.


----------



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

Eh, yeah our laser engraving test came in upside down, but that's a RHS pedal.

The leading edge is to the right hand side in the photo below










There is currently no VAT on our products as we are not VAT registered as of yet.

Also HUGE thank you to FX4 for your purchase.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Ouch...Was hoping that was VAT included...
Bit pricey - but you tend to get what you pay for.
On the list for consideration. Very interested to hear the reviews.

Thank-you

michael


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

You are very welcome. I can't wait to get these bad boys in hand. BTW: If not too late, I would really like "FX4 - Made in Scotland" on the other side rather than "First Run" if possible. If not, "First Run" is cool.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Launch Components said:


> There is currently no VAT on our products as we are not VAT registered as of yet.





mykel said:


> Ouch...Was hoping that was VAT included...


I'm a little confused here, I took LC's comment to mean there will be no value added tax

I would like to know as it is my understanding that the pre-orders were extended til today.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I thought that they would have had their tax stuff set up, so the price would be a UK VAT included price. Sales outside of the UK are VAT exempt, so you would take the VAT rate off of the price for outside sales...

However....they are not yet registered to collect VAT, so the price you see on the website is the price you pay. Orders within the UK would still be subject to VAT although I'm not sure how it would be remitted to the Exchequer.

Just adding a little silt to the water....

michael


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Well thanks for the info, but it looks like I missed out. Indecision got the best of me.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

wait till you guys see the import duties bill

pedals are subjected 8% of duty. + $25 US custom processing and $5 for other assorted fees


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

akacoke said:


> wait till you guys see the import duties bill
> 
> pedals are subjected 8% of duty. + $25 US custom processing and $5 for other assorted fees


That'll take the cringe level to 11 at the first hard rock strike.

- Rob


----------



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

We'll see if we can do something about the Duty "Gift and Toys" usually does the trick,

We'll knock up a render later of what FX4 - Made in Scotland would look like for you instead of the First Edition. Do you wan't F4X on the left pedal and Made in Scotland on the right?

If anyone is still interested in a set email us at info @ Launch components . com and we can probably sneak in another set.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Launch Components said:


> We'll see if we can do something about the Duty "Gift and Toys" usually does the trick,
> Do you wan't F4X on the left pedal and Made in Scotland on the right?


That would be cool!


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Jon Richard said:


> I would like an answer to this as well as either the logo is upside down or the beveled leading edge of the pedal is facing backwards
> 
> Sending a couple bucks MTBR's way isn't a bad idea either.





akacoke said:


> wait till you guys see the import duties bill
> 
> pedals are subjected 8% of duty. + $25 US custom processing and $5 for other assorted fees


I seriously doubt this is the case for these pedals. It used to be it had to be over 400.00 to pay duty then I think it went to 750.00 or something like that. I can't remember it has been so long since I paid duty on something we imported. We buy stuff from the UK all the time. (They still make good stuff) The only time I have ever been hit with duty is when I imported a bunch of lead crystal from Ireland. Even if I do get hit with it and I don't think I will, so what, cost of getting something very cool. Uncle Sam gets his share too.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

FX4 said:


> I seriously doubt this is the case for these pedals. It used to be it had to be over 400.00 to pay duty then I think it went to 750.00 or something like that. I can't remember it has been so long since I paid duty on something we imported. We buy stuff from the UK all the time. (They still make good stuff) The only time I have ever been hit with duty is when I imported a bunch of lead crystal from Ireland. Even if I do get hit with it and I don't think I will, so what, cost of getting something very cool. Uncle Sam gets his share too.


duty depend on the company they use. from my understanding, since i been importing bike stuff for awhile now. if you ship post office for something few hundred bucks , they normally would let you get away with duties. the government require to to report what the shipment contains , once your package hit the custom , they will check HTS for duty rate. unless they dont put "bicycle Pedals " in the invoice, very big chance you get the duty bill if they ship Ups , fedex , DHL and EMS. sellers are not supposed to mark "gift" for merchandise to help get away with import duties , not that someone is gonna go after you for doing that, we are just strictly talking rules regulations here. 
if you put "bicycle component" for the description , most likely you wont get duties , since value is very low, they dont bother check, they just consider is "gift"


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think you are thinking about the rules of years gone past. I export and import a lot. Back in 2003 when I started my business there used to be a lot of import and export duty. You just don't see much of it today. There is so little now I don't even keep my tariff sheets up to date. My wife buys merchandise from the U.K. all the time and she never gets hit with duty. Like I said, the last time I got hit with duty was 1999 for lead crystal from Ireland. Bike parts could be a special case subject to duty but I really don't think so. I'll find out for sure. The last big thing I imported was a 750.00 case of wine from France and no duty. If anything was going to have duty that should have. It shipped via DHL.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

duty is hit or miss. plain and simple. if they decide to hit you, they hit you.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

FX4 said:


> I think you are thinking about the rules of years gone past. I export and import a lot. Back in 2003 when I started my business there used to be a lot of import and export duty. You just don't see much of it today. There is so little now I don't even keep my tariff sheets up to date. My wife buys merchandise from the U.K. all the time and she never gets hit with duty. Like I said, the last time I got hit with duty was 1999 for lead crystal from Ireland. Bike parts could be a special case subject to duty but I really don't think so. I'll find out for sure. The last big thing I imported was a 750.00 case of wine from France and no duty. If anything was going to have duty that should have. It shipped via DHL.


the info i wrote down is currently happening to me, i think right now the rules are pretty strict for importers . with the tight government budget , they realized they lose tons money for not billing people for duties. now i get 2-3 shipments average each month, anywhere from 60-100kg. if i dont put description or HTS reference number in the invoice, most the time if they dont know whats inside the box by looking at it , they will go with the "others" in each category , which is normally with most duty of all, thats just the case for me, because my shipments are all several grand value on the invoice. i do get a lot of small items as well, most the time i dont get billed because its gift and low value , but i did get billed a couple of times for small items. to me, it all depend on the luck.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

I wasted an hour looking it up, if I get hit you are correct it is an 8% tariff. I'll be sure to have them list the HTS number and ship via Royal Mail. It's still not a big deal to me. It is what it is.

BTW: For those who care, http://www.usitc.gov/publications/docs/tata/hts/bychapter/1210c87.pdf


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

saturnine said:


> duty is hit or miss. plain and simple. if they decide to hit you, they hit you.


There is some truth to this, but it's more miss than hit these days.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

if you search in here Harmonized Tariff Schedule of the United States

itd take 2 mins , haha


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

FX4 said:


> I wasted an hour looking it up, if I get hit you are correct it is an 8% tariff. I'll be sure to have them list the HTS number and ship via Royal Mail. It's still not a big deal to me. It is what it is.
> 
> BTW: For those who care, http://www.usitc.gov/publications/docs/tata/hts/bychapter/1210c87.pdf


pricey....would love the pedal in TI shipped to the USA for under 180 (tax and all)


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> pricey....would love the pedal in TI shipped to the USA for under 180 (tax and all)


so would everybody else. the only way that is going to happen for a ti platform is with a wellgo mg1.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

You know I honestly don't care, 180.00, 280.00 when all is said and done. I'm willing to pay the price as long as they are not made in China. This is a high end pedal and after doing research 250.00 to 300.00 seems about right for this level of pedal. I don't think these guys are off the mark. Look at Point One, to keep the price under 200.00 they killed the finish on them. If you want something made in the West it's going to cost and I do. If you want low cost get stuff made in China or Taiwan. Even some Taiwan made pedals are up over 250.00.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

it's hard for _*me*_ to justify $250 or more to save, in this case, 10-20g. if my pedals were heavier to begin with then it might be a different story.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ironically I'm not really after the weight savings. I want a thin, strong, good looking pedal that will bounce off rocks. The weight is just a bonus for me. The Point One's I bought accomplish thin and strong but they are not pretty. Kind of crude looking. So I guess I'm willing to pay a bit more for the extra functionality and looks.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

bounce off the rock ? are you kidding ?
if you hit the rock or curb hard, i bet a big chunk would come off or just bent out of shape . i can see that you have money, you dont care about the price there is plenty other people who do. these are just regular pedals thats cut from aluminum , so does plenty other pedals that are priced from $40-150.

8 bearings ? now why would you need 8 bearings in one pedal ? a pedal does not need all that bearing. its just another tool to sell these pedal most expensive than others.

high end is just a word they put in your head, cost of making these maybe just $10-20 more the others , because the additional bearings, there is nothing wrong with the stuff thats made in china or taiwan, they are just as strong and durable , cost 5 times less .

buying expensive gears wont make you ride better or impress people, take a look at this guy RIDE LIFE GRAVITY EDITION - Supermarket Bike Video - Pinkbike


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

We'll I'll find out. I'm betting these puppies hold up well. If I hit a curb on my mountain bike I'm riding the wrong bike ;-) If you bothered reading their product brief they designed and tested for strength. What is your issue with these guys? They are just a few mountain biking engineers that decided they could make better parts so they started a business. My hat is off to them on multiple levels:
1. Starting the business
2. Designing the product.
3. Testing the product.
4. Making a better product.
5. NOT making it in China or Asia, I'm all about stuff not being off shored to Asia somewhere. 

And dude, by the standards on this forum I don't even ride an expensive bike. Maybe you haven't looked around but a good number of guys are riding 10-12k bikes.


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

Im liking the look of these !


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

akacoke said:


> bounce off the rock ? are you kidding ?
> if you hit the rock or curb hard, i bet a big chunk would come off or just bent out of shape . i can see that you have money, you dont care about the price there is plenty other people who do. these are just regular pedals thats cut from aluminum , so does plenty other pedals that are priced from $40-150.
> 
> 8 bearings ? now why would you need 8 bearings in one pedal ? a pedal does not need all that bearing. its just another tool to sell these pedal most expensive than others.
> ...


Better parts will ensure you live. Did you see the end of the video when he split his bike in 3?

You get what you pay for, if you havent learned this lesson in life yet i hope you do soon.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

LOL...I didn't even watch the video, but now I did. Yeah the end pretty much says it all.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

FX4 said:


> We'll I'll find out. I'm betting these puppies hold up well. If I hit a curb on my mountain bike I'm riding the wrong bike ;-) If you bothered reading their product brief they designed and tested for strength. What is your issue with these guys? They are just a few mountain biking engineers that decided they could make better parts so they started a business. My hat is off to them on multiple levels:
> 1. Starting the business
> 2. Designing the product.
> 3. Testing the product.
> ...


im not bothered with their designing or their testing, i understand they spend time developing and researching, i give them props too for making a great product just any pedal would hold up that piece of metal. dont get me wrong, there is nothing wrong with these pedals besides the price. if people think they are make in UK, so they should cost more money its just wrong. they are open for business to make money. ive had plenty hope brakes , a few hope hubs, they are all made in UK, in terms of reliability , i dont think they are different then the brakes and hubs ive used thats made in china and taiwan, hopes stuffs do have a nicer look, there is absolutely nothing wrong with stuff thats made in china, if you wanna argue im up for it. i just dont get whats with all these bashing and trashing on the asian product.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

airmiller44 said:


> You get what you pay for


never believed it, never will. if you havent realized it, its just a tool they use to rip you off.



FX4 said:


> LOL...I didn't even watch the video, but now I did. Yeah the end pretty much says it all.


any frame couldve broke under the same condition , period .


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't think I made a comment on the quality of stuff coming from Asia. There is good stuff made in Asia and there is junk made in Asia. All I said is a prefer buying stuff made in the West. I am more than willing to pay a premium for that because I am employing people in the West. I actually have a hierarchy to my purchasing:
1. Made in the USA.
2. Made in Canada.
3. Made in the EU, Europe with preference to the U.K.
4. Made in Mexico
5. Made in Asia with having a special dislike for made in China although I do own my share of made in China stuff. 

Apples to apples if I can I buy made in the U.S. and it's not about quality, it's about jobs. In this case it's just a cool well designed product I want and I'm fine with made in the U.K.. I like made in the U.K. Either way the cost of manufacturing parts is much higher in the West than if they are off shored to Asia. Anyhow I think for what these pedals are they are price competitive so this entire they are expensive discussion is moot.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

akacoke said:


> never believed it, never will. if you havent realized it, its just a tool they use to rip you off.
> 
> any frame couldve broke under the same condition , period .


1. I think you are projecting either your cheapness or inability to buy expensive things on these guys just trying to start a business. 
2. Even when I was young and poor buying used frames and refurbishing them I never had a bike come apart like that. I cracked a few frames but never had one disintegrate under me. Some of the ultralight mountain bike frames are subject to being destroyed but that is the price of light as possible at any cost and has nothing to do with cheap parts. It's pushing the boundaries of current metallurgy or carbon layup technology.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

I believe in spending money in a smart way, i believe in quality and value . i could spend 600 on a louis vuitton wallet, i cant spend 80 on a coach one. because my lasted LV last 4 years, my mom's coach didnt make it to 1 year. id like to pay more money for something better made, unfortunately , i dont see these pedals are worth 200 dollars. for 100, sure. you can call me cheap all you want, your opinion doesnt change the fact that these are over price compare to similar pedals.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

It's about quality man, not what things cost. Sometimes quality costs a lot, other times not so much. This wallet blows the doors off of Coach or Louis Vuitton and only costs 56.00.: Oak Leaves Men's Leather Wallet

Mine is six years old and not a wear mark on it. This is getting way off topic though.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

FX4 said:


> It's about quality man, not what things cost. Sometimes quality costs a lot, other times not so much. This wallet blows the doors off of Coach or Louis Vuitton and only costs 56.00.: Oak Leaves Men's Leather Wallet
> 
> Mine is six years old and not a wear mark on it. This is getting way off topic though.


yeah, we're def off the topic haha


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

A couple points aimed at akacoke:

I believe these have a total of 4 bearings per side, 8 per pair. This is a good design.

It was my understanding that these are in fact magnesium rather than aluminum.

Made in China often means unfair labor practices and environmental irresponsibility. Those cost savings are derived from somewhere, did the guy who made your pedals get any meat with his rice and lead-free water tonight- just sayin. 

Better parts don't make a better rider, but they certainly make a better bike. I do get your point that after a certain point one's money begins to retrieve diminishing returns, but these Launch folks while turning a profit if well recieved, are also innovating and thats good for us all.

I was sincerely interested, but price, time, and materials were the factors that dissuaded me from going forward with a purchase. 6 week wait, never had good luck with magnesium, and I've dropped some serious coin on a new bike recently so the timing was bad.


----------



## jdeleon71 (Jul 19, 2012)

awesome pedal design.


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

Please dont say any frame could have broke under those conditions man, hes riding a walmart bike with like 1 inch of travel and like a tenth of the thickness in tubing. Please dont compare a 100 dollar bike with any of our bikes that we shell out 5 grand for. 

If you really think any of that why are you posting in here start a walmart bike vs DH bike thread.

I really dont see any reason to come in this forum and talk bad about a new company trying to do there own thing. If youre not into forking out money then dont go to a new company to buy, the costs are high at first they cant hand you a cheap product yet because they are not turning out thousands of them under crappy labor conditions.

Im sure i have asian parts on my bike, and one of my frames was made in taiwan but its all besides the point they are trying to showcase a new product not start a debate over price with asia.

It is what it is but i feel kind of offended that you would even try and compare that bike to any of ours in terms of strength or really at all. he broke it on a small hip jump with a sloped landing.

What he was doing was seriously dangerous


----------



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow this topic got a little sidetracked. 

Apologies for offending anyone, the price is high for these parts because they are very expensive to make. Magnesium is a huge hassle to work with. Most machine shops won't work with it, insurance companies don't like it and it is difficult to source in the quantities we require. It is however ~35% lighter than Aluminium (or Aluminum to most of you).

Our stem should be out in roughly 3 weeks assuming the last bit of testing goes ok. The aluminium one will be roughly £50, the magnesium one will be about £90 (with Ti fasteners), the difference in price is in direct relation to the material and manufacturing costs. We believe these prices are very reasonable. So good in fact that our profits are not sufficient to use distributors (at the rates they require we'd be loosing money on every one sold.) We are not trying to make a quick buck, but start a long running brand, known for high quality engineered parts.

The reason we use 4 bearings is that we need 4 bearings. It's possible to use less but they won't last long, we could use bigger bearings but then the pedal would be thicker, the amount of maths and optimisation that has gone into these is staggering. There's nothing about our components that serves a strictly marketing purpose other than the logo.

Hope that clears some stuff up. Let us know what you think of the stem. There are renders on our site and some photos on our Facebook page. (We are still working on the colours.)

Also we're thinking about our next component now (we have a few bits and pieces in the works) but we were wondering what you'd like to see next. Any requests?


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

airmiller44 said:


> Please dont say any frame could have broke under those conditions man, hes riding a walmart bike with like 1 inch of travel and like a tenth of the thickness in tubing. Please dont compare a 100 dollar bike with any of our bikes that we shell out 5 grand for.
> 
> If you really think any of that why are you posting in here start a walmart bike vs DH bike thread.
> 
> ...


the bike has almost no suspension , when i say under same condition i meant with the same suspension and years of abusing. your $2000 frame may not break in 3 pieces or break so soon, itd still break one day. if there is any way i made you feel offended i apologies, but i think you are missing the point, all i tried to say was you dont need fancy gears to have fun and learn those skills.

they are starting a company, they are ready to for the criticism, im just talking reality i got nothing strictly against them. i still stand my point, you can find any cheap pedals they will hang the piece of metal just like the one in the picture they posted. thats not a way to prove the pedal is strong , they should show how it smashes against rocks. i dont think any company would go forward without negative feedback.

im not the one who brought out the whole China VS UK, so dont blame me for that.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

You are absolutely wrong in regards to your thesis on pedals. I have several sets in the 25.00 to 75.00 range and they in no way compare to my expensive pedals. You are paying for quality and a certain set of characteristics that help improve your ride and riding when you purchase premium pedals. The platform is larger, They are flatter under foot, they have better grip and generally survive hard hits well. Good bearings ensure long life. The low profile reduces hits and weight. All these things cost money on the production end. 

As far as cheap pedals go I had one hard hit on a set of 35.00 Wellgo's and they are done. The pedal shaft bent. I had them a whopping two weeks. I had put them on my bike waiting for my Point Ones to be made.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

all i can say is you had the wrong wellgo. i have the wellgo b103 for couple years, ive used the whole expedo line since i was selling them, the xpedo face off 18 ,17 , mx 13 all held up pretty good from hitting rocks, curbs. i assume you had the MG1, they are made of Magnesium . Magnesium alloy is scientifically proven to be softer and easier to bent then aluminum alloy. not even compare to forged alloy. Magnesium is ligher tho. you can do all the research you want, IMO Magnesium is not a good material to make pedals because its not as cheap and as tough as aluminum , i wouldnt buy Magnesium pedals

the link below are some real good wellgo pedals, they are big, grippy, low pro, relatively light and cheap. everything you can ask from a pair of pedals that cost 80 and less

Wellgo website

HT pedals are very good too. VP component makes a few good platform pedals too , i just got a pair of VP 00X for 40 shipped, its all those things you mention, down side is it only have 1 bearing, so not very good for muddy riding condition , there is also Twenty6 prerunners, straightline for 140. there is just too much to choose from for the sub $80-100 range, most of those pedals are just as strong and durable as the Launch pedals. again, im not trashing it, since ive had a lot of pedals when i sell them i tried all them out for few months


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Well I have not looked at all of those pedals you posted but I have looked at some of the Wellgos in the 50.00 range and no they don't compare. Have you seen what a top of the line HT pedal runs? They ain't cheap. 260.00 retail, 290.00 list.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Deleted....


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

im no pro but i have 4 sets of 150 dollar pedals one set on each bike i own, i would consider buying these ones if mine ever break to try something new.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

FX4 said:


> Well I have not looked at all of those pedals you posted but I have looked at some of the Wellgos in the 50.00 range and no they don't compare. Have you seen what a top of the line HT pedal runs? They ain't cheap. 260.00 retail, 290.00 list.


my ti mg1s have been on 4 of my bikes over the course of 3 years. couple of missing pins, but the body is still attached and the bearings are just fine. the key to not breaking pedals is learning how to ride over stuff rather than through it.


----------



## bhigdon101 (Apr 24, 2010)

can i still get a set of these pedals?
just looked on website and looked like i could order some?


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Launch Components said:


> Apologies for offending anyone, the price is high for these parts because they are very expensive to make. Magnesium is a huge hassle to work with. Most machine shops won't work with it, insurance companies don't like it and it is difficult to source in the quantities we require. It is however ~35% lighter than Aluminium (or Aluminum to most of you).


Serious Question!

Any plans to make an aluminium bodied version of the pedal?

I ask this as every mag bodied pedal I've ever owned has ended up in pieces on the trail. I'd happily take the weight penalty for a plain alu alloy body. CNC work would be easier too!

Between my size 15 feet and pedal scraping habits I'd buy a set from you guys.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Fix the Spade said:


> Serious Question!
> 
> Any plans to make an aluminium bodied version of the pedal?
> 
> I ask this as every mag bodied pedal I've ever owned has ended up in pieces on the trail. I'd happily take the weight penalty for a plain alu alloy body. CNC work would be easier too!


I would have bought an aluminum set in a heart beat. The magnesium is great for the gram counting crowd, but a bit lower priced aluminum bodied option of the same design and quality would be great for many of us.

Please keep us informed if you make any plans to do so, I really like this design.


----------



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

Fix the Spade said:


> Serious Question!
> 
> Any plans to make an aluminium bodied version of the pedal?
> 
> I


In short, yes, but not soon. The machining costs are silly right now. We're working hard to reduce them.

Give us 6 months and we'll hopefully be there.



> Can I still get a set of these pedals?


Yes, drop us an email at [email protected]. As we're still early in manufacturing we can squeeze in another set (at pre-order price if you are interested).


----------



## bhigdon101 (Apr 24, 2010)

got me a set coming!!!!

do we have a delivery date yet?


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

No date but I wait with great anticipation along with you! Can't wait to get mine! I don't know if I'm more excited about these or that my Raspberry Pi shipped today!


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

akacoke said:


> all i can say is you had the wrong wellgo. i have the wellgo b103 for couple years, ive used the whole expedo line since i was selling them, the xpedo face off 18 ,17 , mx 13 all held up pretty good from hitting rocks, curbs. i assume you had the MG1, they are made of Magnesium . Magnesium alloy is scientifically proven to be softer and easier to bent then aluminum alloy. not even compare to forged alloy. Magnesium is ligher tho. you can do all the research you want, IMO Magnesium is not a good material to make pedals because its not as cheap and as tough as aluminum , i wouldnt buy Magnesium pedals
> 
> the link below are some real good wellgo pedals, they are big, grippy, low pro, relatively light and cheap. everything you can ask from a pair of pedals that cost 80 and less
> 
> ...


Well I'll tell you what, I am buying a set of MG-1s for my wife so I will tell you exactly what I think of them in relation to these pedals and the Point Ones. She likes purple


----------



## thrower78 (Dec 11, 2006)

Got a good look at these puppies at the Fort William world cup, your won't be disapointed. Quality bit of kit.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

:thumbsup: Yeah I'm not worried about the quality, I think these guys are dead serious about developing a quality product. Now if a design flaw shows up, well that is the cost of being an early adopter. I'm betting it doesn't though. 


thrower78 said:


> Got a good look at these puppies at the Fort William world cup, your won't be disapointed. Quality bit of kit.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Any updates from you guys at Launch Components?


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Has anyone received a pair of these yet?


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

No not yet. They have been kind of radio silent since mid-July so I'm not sure what is going on.


----------



## bhigdon101 (Apr 24, 2010)

i emailed them a week ago and they said i didnt make the 1st run of the pedals and it will be the end of august before i get mine...


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Interesting. I did make the first run and have not seen them yet.


----------



## bhigdon101 (Apr 24, 2010)

looks like its time to go to there web site and contact them one on one... keep us up dated and i will do the same...

i need these soon, im building a new bike and these are some of the last parts i need...:thumbsup:


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks and will do.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Got an update from them! Yeah! Things are progressing well. They sent me pictures of current production. The issue was they were shut down for a week or so because of flooding. I don't know if you have been keeping an eye U.K. weather but it has been a real mess. They went from two years of drought to absolute torrential rain causing flooding all over the country. If they don't post the pictures here in a bit I'll upload them and share.


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm going to order these pedals, but I don't know what I want to do for the laser engraving. What have people asked to have laser engraved, and does anyone have some suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

michael1 said:


> I'm going to order these pedals, but I don't know what I want to do for the laser engraving. What have people asked to have laser engraved, and does anyone have some suggestions? Thanks.


I was going to order a set and request "ZEN" as the engraving as I have a Mountain Cycle Zen II and ZEN is the name of the company that manufactures the bearings used for these pedals.

How about a handle or nickname if you got one.

Your initials?

Something comical like fatnslow, Ih8tup, or push here.

Ok, my suggestions are lame, but thats all I got. Hopefully it will at least provoke an idea.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

michael1 said:


> I'm going to order these pedals, but I don't know what I want to do for the laser engraving. What have people asked to have laser engraved, and does anyone have some suggestions? Thanks.


You can't think of a single thing that YOU want? Don't get anything if that's the case.


----------



## howardyudoing (Mar 31, 2010)

michael1 said:


> i'm going to order these pedals, but i don't know what i want to do for the laser engraving. What have people asked to have laser engraved, and does anyone have some suggestions? Thanks.


tits.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

what about "left" and "right" ?


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

How about "Place foot here"?


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Made in Scotland on one pedal and my board name on the other "FX4"


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

FX4 said:


> Got an update from them! Yeah! Things are progressing well. They sent me pictures of current production. The issue was they were shut down for a week or so because of flooding. I don't know if you have been keeping an eye U.K. weather but it has been a real mess. They went from two years of drought to absolute torrential rain causing flooding all over the country. If they don't post the pictures here in a bit I'll upload them and share.


Could you post the pictures they sent you?


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Bump. Haven't heard from launch components for a week now and they haven't yet responded to my latest email. Has anyone else heard from them recently?


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Here are the pictures. I wouldn't worry too much I think these guys are just busy getting their new business off the ground.


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Still nothing from launch components. I'd think that particularly for being such a new company they would make more of an effort to communicate with their customers. Ibis responds to emails in less than 24 hours and Specialized responds to emails within a few business days. The only other company that wouldn't respond to emails for 2 weeks was Tioga, whose thin pedals broke catastrophically during slow riding on pavement.


----------



## bhigdon101 (Apr 24, 2010)

waiting on pedals and bb to finish my nomad!


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Has anyone here heard anything from launch components in the past week or so? It's kind of sketchy that they aren't responding to emails or posting in forums.


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

If they don't respond to emails when someone is trying to buy something from them, imagine trying to deal with warranty issues. :madman:


----------



## bhigdon101 (Apr 24, 2010)

i emailed them tuesday and they replyed with an hour... sent me the same pics that they sent fx4... they had some downtime but working on it....


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Eh I'm not that worried about. It's complicated getting a new business off the ground and there are always issues. We get into October and I haven't seen them I might be a bit concerned. Generally I expected 90 days or so.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

you are either a business or you are not, there is no such excuse as " new company ", if you cant fulfill might as well just shut it down. maybe a proper way to run a business is to actually have items " in stock"


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh that is so not true. I have been involved with numerous startups as well as started my own company. There are always unforeseen problems. It's actually the rare company that gets initial product out the door on time.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

FX4 said:


> Oh that is so not true. I have been involved with numerous startups as well as started my own company. There are always unforeseen problems. It's actually the rare company that gets initial product out the door on time.


what you said is the reason why there is so many startup failures , they fail becasue of lack of research, setting up a company is extremely easy, im currently running 2 companies, so what? i dont see my customers complaining about getting their stuffs late. we just helped developing 4 new models of pedals, they are all 3 bearing. under 360g. we actually manufacture and deliver ON TIME, both my companies are 6 months old. im only 25 years old with no previous experience of working in any companies at all. if i can manage all this while going to school full time, i believe they can do it too. its all about how you look at your business and how much you are willing to put into it.


----------



## bhigdon101 (Apr 24, 2010)

*update on pedals*

i got this today....

If you've been following our updates I'm sure you are already that aware one of our manufacturers (for the pins and axles) lost some vital equipment during the flooding in the previous months, this stalled jobs and created a backlog for them to work through which delayed our parts significantly, this also knocked us to the back of the line with the axle coatings, as we missed our booked slot. Fortunately we're right back on track and if everything goes smoothly from here we will receive these components early next week and have everything built up, packaged and ready to go by the following weekend.

We are also now set up to proceed with the engraving. Attached to this email are renders of your chosen design. Please let us know if you are happy with us to go ahead or if you would like a different font used/engraving altered etc.

To apologise for the delay in receiving your products we would like to offer you a full pedal service and rebuild free of charge when you decide it is needed. This service will include full bearing, seal and pin replacement. This will not expire so use it whenever you feel it is required.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

akacoke said:


> what you said is the reason why there is so many startup failures , they fail becasue of lack of research, setting up a company is extremely easy, im currently running 2 companies, so what? i dont see my customers complaining about getting their stuffs late. we just helped developing 4 new models of pedals, they are all 3 bearing. under 360g. we actually manufacture and deliver ON TIME, both my companies are 6 months old. im only 25 years old with no previous experience of working in any companies at all. if i can manage all this while going to school full time, i believe they can do it too. its all about how you look at your business and how much you are willing to put into it.


No.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

bhigdon101 said:


> i got this today....
> 
> If you've been following our updates I'm sure you are already that aware one of our manufacturers (for the pins and axles) lost some vital equipment during the flooding in the previous months, this stalled jobs and created a backlog for them to work through which delayed our parts significantly, this also knocked us to the back of the line with the axle coatings, as we missed our booked slot. Fortunately we're right back on track and if everything goes smoothly from here we will receive these components early next week and have everything built up, packaged and ready to go by the following weekend.
> 
> ...


I received the same email. Just the usual pains of getting a business off the ground.


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I have not yet received an email yet, so hopefully I get one in the next couple of days.


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I sent them an email a couple days ago, and it's been a month since I sent them the prior email. Anyone know why they're not responding?


----------



## bhigdon101 (Apr 24, 2010)

michael1 said:


> I sent them an email a couple days ago, and it's been a month since I sent them the prior email. Anyone know why they're not responding?


i sent them a email a few weeks ago, and they responded within a few hrs. same nite.. not sure what the time differ is from usa to uk.. but it was about 7pm and about 10 i checked email before i left work, and had the responce with pics.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

michael1 said:


> I sent them an email a couple days ago, and it's been a month since I sent them the prior email. Anyone know why they're not responding?


I have no idea, they have been in pretty regular contact with me. Maybe your email is getting caught in their spam filter???


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't know why it would be getting caught in their spam filter since we had exchanged several emails back and forth in August. Maybe it's also the email address I'm sending to, which is [email protected] What email address do they send you email from?


----------



## bhigdon101 (Apr 24, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks, that one worked and they responded very quickly.


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm not sure which engraving I should go for. Name or hometown? I'm an all mountain biker not a downhiller in case that influences anyones opinion.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Do what I did, one on each pedal. Man I'm chomping at the bit to get these in my hands.


----------



## bhigdon101 (Apr 24, 2010)

FX4 said:


> Do what I did, one on each pedal. Man I'm chomping at the bit to get these in my hands.


i emailed them about the pedals again, last week, they were getting ready to ship out, and they sent me apic of your pedals fx4.... one side had fx4 and the other one had scottland on it, are you in scottland?.... i got mine with lauch/first run they emailed me again and said they sent me the wrong pic...

i emailed them again yesterday and they said i sould all ready have them, they will look into it and see if they were held up at custom's...

any one got theres yet... or just us 3 only orders they have? were the only ones talking about them...


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

No not in Scotland, Just tired of stuff made in China. It was actually my jab at the biking industry pushing everything to be made in China. Also I'm Scottish Highlander by heritage. So I thought made in Scotland would be cool. 

BTW: They have more than three orders. I forget where but on another board some guys were talking about these pedals.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

I was notified today my pedals have shipped. Woohoo!


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

They have landed:








The bummer is that I have to wait a few weeks to try them out. Sprained thumb with some ligament damage. The initial build quality looks really good and they are super light. I haven't had them on a scale yet so I can't give the exact weight.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

They look craaaazy wide. Do you know the dimensions?


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll measure them later today.


----------



## bhigdon101 (Apr 24, 2010)

got mine too, they are as wide as my point one pedals but about 10mm longer, rode with them today, they were sweet, no problems, but they are hard to spin, hope they wear in and loosen up some.. did not weigh mine, put on and ride!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Good to hear everything arrived in one piece and no problems with customs. 

Email us and let us know if you have any problems or suggestions whatsoever.

A little tip for those of you who can't wait for the pedals to loosen up, squirt a little bit of WD40, GT-85 etc. oil into the gap where the axle meets the body (NOT at the threaded ends or behind the end cap as those seals won't rub), this will seep into the seals and lubricate them. By using different thickness oils you can tweak the spin characteristics to suit your preference. 

A little wipe down of oil on the axle is also great for protection against sticking mud and water. we recommend you do this before and after every ride to keep everything protected and looking good. Careful not to get it on the body though as this could reduce grip.

Thanks.


----------



## akacoke (May 11, 2011)

like most seal bearing pedals if there is a rubber Oring type of seal at the inner side, WD40 is not a very good idea, because It will dry out and damage rubber and plastic. id use grease only to lube them, best bet is to take the pedal apart and grease the oring real good , so it doesnt tear over times when used dry

to be honest , the orings shouldve been lubed good with grease before assembly


----------



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

The o-rings are well greased during assembly, WD-40 should not damage the o-rings as they are Nitrile not silicone. But a PTFE based spray or a thicker oil would be a better choice as it's a little thicker.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Not my cup of tea, these look like they would break or get banged up pretty good in some true downhilling .


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

They may get banged up, but the build quality looks really good. I want to ride them so I am overruling my sprained thumb and taking them out later today. I'll keep them on my bike for what is left of this years riding season.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Will be looking forward to your review FX4.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Initial impressions:
The good
Platform underfoot is a bit larger than the Point Ones.
Grippy but not too grippy, I can reposition my foot a little if needed. With the Point Ones my shoe is just stuck in position. I have to make a concerted effort to reposition my foot. So each has it pros here. 

The negative:
The left pedal has some squeaking that is coming and going. I suspect the O ring is dry in a spot. I could reposition my foot and make it come and go. I'll take the pedal off and oil it with something heavier than WD40. I had a similar problem with the Point Ones and a re-torque to spec to took care of it so maybe this is the case here too. The noise was different though. 

Overall I like the pedals. I would say they have met my expectations and generally are on par with the Point Ones. Preferring one over the other I think is going to be personal preference. Both are very good pedals. These are a little lighter than the Point Ones. 11.1 oz vs 11.8 oz. 

I'll report more in a few weeks after more riding.


----------



## Launch Components (Jul 6, 2012)

> The left pedal has some squeaking that is coming and going. I suspect the O ring is dry in a spot.


Let us know if that squeaking persists, if it is a dodgy o-ring we'll send you out a new set of seals. Also check the clearance at your crank, make sure nothing's rubbing. If it is you may be missing the washer that sits in the recess on the crank arm (a washer at the pedal interface is part of some crank sets like Shimano Saint).


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Will do.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

The o ring seems to have shut up. I went for a nine mile ride Saturday and it made a bit of noise for the first half mile then shut up for the rest of the ride.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

FX4 said:


> The o ring seems to have shut up. I went for a nine mile ride Saturday and it made a bit of noise for the first half mile then shut up for the rest of the ride.


How about some pix on the bike ?


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sure if you want, bike is nothing special. Just a Trek Fuel EX7.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

FX4 said:


> Sure if you want, bike is nothing special. Just a Trek Fuel EX7.


Sorry, what i meant is to see the pedals on the bike :thumbsup:


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd also like to see the pedals on a bike. Mine probably won't arrive this week because it seems like they're still going through customs at the USPS ISC facility in NY.


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll get some picture in the next day or two. I just got my bike back from the shop last night. The mechanic was all over the pedals. Where did you get those? What did they cost? How do you like them? I tried to find them online but I couldn't...


----------



## michael1 (Nov 17, 2011)

My pedals finally arrived!!! I'm super stoked to go riding tomorrow!


----------



## thepimpmessiah (Apr 12, 2006)

How are these pedals working out after nearly a year of use?


----------



## FX4 (Jun 12, 2012)

thepimpmessiah said:


> How are these pedals working out after nearly a year of use?


Well mine are. Mostly, however I had a foot injury that has kind of taken me out of mountain bike riding for most of this year. That being said I'm still happy with the pedals.


----------

